# Frozen Fingers Deer



## danmc (Jan 31, 2014)

@ -10F I was hurting after waiting for this shot.  Maybe could have gotten closer but by then all I wanted was to feel my fingers again.  The rest of me was fine.  Photo taken last month in Minnesota.

-Dan


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (Feb 1, 2014)

Haha. Worth the wait. Nice shot!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry about your frozen fingers but that was worth it!


----------



## wareagle700 (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice shot.
Is it my moniter is is the color a bit cool?


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh the pain we must sometimes endure to get the shot we want or as close to it as possible is usually worth it.Your time and suffering was rewarded with this way to go.Nice shot.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

Very COOL shot!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## danmc (Feb 1, 2014)

wareagle700 said:


> Nice shot.
> Is it my moniter is is the color a bit cool?



I agree.  EXIF says WB was set to "manual" but I don't know on this camera if that just means "not auto" or if it means I managed to set it on manual preset instead of daylight.  It is possible that my cold fumbling fingers hit the wrong button.  Wouldn't be the first time.  I need to take a few minutes and step through the WB settings and see for sure what the EXIF info will say for each.

-Dan


----------



## the HEED! (Feb 1, 2014)

she looks like, really man? really? its -10!


----------



## Hoss (Feb 3, 2014)

Gotta be wondering what you're doing out there.  Wonderful capture.  Fingers thawed out yet?

Hoss


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 3, 2014)

nice shot, how did the cold affect your battery life normally it has a drastic affect


----------



## danmc (Feb 3, 2014)

Didn't seem to be a problem but it wasn't really a fair test because I didn't take all that many pictures and didn't look at the battery indicator.  FWIW it is a Nikon DSLR with a Li-ion battery.  I typically get enough pictures (hundreds) on one charge that I actually couldn't tell you an accurate count as to what is normal at warmer temps.  Wish I had a better answer for you.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 6, 2014)

Brrrrrr - LOOOKS cold!  Nice shot for the conditions!  Those sub-optimal conditions can result in some cool shots we don't get otherwise.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## danmc (Feb 24, 2015)

pdsniper said:


> nice shot, how did the cold affect your battery life normally it has a drastic affect




I have a better answer to this.  The short answer is Nikon totally rocks. 

I took a camping trip last week to Northern Minnesota (about 10-15 miles from the Canadian border).  I took 3 Nikon EN-EL15 batteries, a D800, and 24-70mm lens with me.  The two spare batteries stayed in a passport holder that I had tucked under my shirt to keep them warm.  We did a day hike at about -10F on a lake I've fished a bunch in the summer.  The next day we were out dogsledding for 4+ hours in ~0F temps (but the wind on the lake was a killer).  Then we were out camping for 3 days straight.  It was about -15F around lunch time the day we left for the back country.  Got down to almost -40 that night.  Was only -20F by mid morning the next day.  Barely broke 0 the whole trip.  I took about 300 pictures.  The LCD display was really sluggish.  I kept the camera away from my body and in particular from my mouth to avoid having it frost over immediately.  Here is the kicker.  The battery life indicator never dipped below about 40%.  Never changed the battery.  I was shocked.  Did I mention Nikon totally rocks?

Now, the GoPro Hero 3 on the other hand.... I took 3 batteries for that too.  Those are AHDBT-302 batteries which like the Nikon's are Li-ion.  We also fully charged the WiFi remote with the idea that you could put the remote in your mittens and start/stop the video without freezing your fingers.  The remote totally failed to operate on the very first try.  Total no-go.  It worked in the comfort of my living room but couldn't even run long enough to connect to the camera when it was -15.  The first GoPro battery got us about 45 minutes but it was the warmest of the days.  The second battery got us about 5-7 more minutes.  The last battery got us about 2 minutes.  And, like the spare Nikon batteries, those spare GoPro batteries were in a passport case basically strapped to my arm pit the entire time (even when sleeping) so it was just the exposure between installing and trying to use them that killed them.

-Dan


----------



## danmc (Feb 24, 2015)

wareagle700 said:


> Nice shot.
> Is it my moniter is is the color a bit cool?



I think the issue is I'd set for daylight WB and with all the snow acting like a reflector for the blue sky it made everything cool.    Some more recent snow pics I took in both auto white balance and preset white balance seemed more balanced color-wise.  Now if I could just get the hang of correct exposure in the snow...

-Dan


----------

